# The first of many questions...



## OIF2Veteran (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello. First, this forum looks awesome and I hope to get a lot of my problems solved as I continue to learn this hobby.

I've been working on an oak bookcase for my daughter and have just reached the assembly portion of the project. I used oak plywood to build the carcase, cutting dadoes into the sides to hold the shelves. I've been trying to figure out how to best put the sides and shelves together. I want to use glue and a couple brads on each shelf, but how to I do this when I only have 2 hands? I've tried propping one side up, but it generally falls when I try to dry-fit a shelf. I've also tried to clamp it all up and basically glue and replace each shelf as I go. this didn't work so well either.

Anyone got any ideas? :huh:

Thanks.
-Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I machine my dadoes to be a snug fit. Standing an end panel on edge, the shelf shouldn't just fall out. If your dado is too large and the shelf slips easily, lay the end on its backside, and stand in the shelf and shoot a brad into the end.

You could use a Jorgensen handscrew clamp on the end to keep it on edge while you fit the shelf. Lay the clamp flat on the bench, open jaws parallel, and slide the end into the jaws. If the clamp is set to a parallel opening it can be tightened with one hand...the rear handle will close the jaws.











 







.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Rocker sells plastic squares and small clamps to go with them. I bought some on sale and got a couple free with purchase. Even full price they are worth it. The little claps are very handy.


----------



## OIF2Veteran (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't think of using a handscrew clamp. I'll give that a shot! I guess I'll remember that next time.

The dadoes are certainly not as "snug" as I would like them to be. To be honest, these are the first dadoes I've ever cut. I took a couple practice runs and the final cuts were just slightly larger than the thickness of the shelves. Being the first time I ever used the dado stack, I was pretty proud of myself just to get it close! 

Do I need to be concerned with wood movement when using plywood? The reason I ask is because I plan to assemble that carcase before I apply the finish. I don't have a good assembly table built yet to spread all the pieces out on for finishing.


----------



## OIF2Veteran (Mar 11, 2012)

GoIrish said:


> Rocker sells plastic squares and small clamps to go with them. I bought some on sale and got a couple free with purchase. Even full price they are worth it. The little claps are very handy.


I've seen those before. I'm going to try to get by with handscrew first but if that doesn't work alone, I'll make something similar to the Rockler squares to try with it. 

BTW, that's what I like about Rockler; they use the word "innovation" in their ads and they mean it. I'm a Woodcraft fan too. I have to be, their company headquarters are about an hour from me. That's a big deal in WV!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

You might find these helpful as well.


http://www.toolorbit.com/Jet/Jet-709055.html


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

In a pinch I have use ratchet tied downs to hold everything together til glue dries but definitely not ideal but will work. I just wrapped them around near the shelved and it holds together.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

OIF2Veteran said:


> I didn't think of using a handscrew clamp. I'll give that a shot! I guess I'll remember that next time.
> 
> The dadoes are certainly not as "snug" as I would like them to be. To be honest, these are the first dadoes I've ever cut. I took a couple practice runs and the final cuts were just slightly larger than the thickness of the shelves. Being the first time I ever used the dado stack, I was pretty proud of myself just to get it close!


If you have router, that would be an easier and more accurate way of doing dadoes IMO. 



OIF2Veteran said:


> Do I need to be concerned with wood movement when using plywood? The reason I ask is because I plan to assemble that carcase before I apply the finish. I don't have a good assembly table built yet to spread all the pieces out on for finishing.


No, you don't have the movement issues with plywood.










 







.


----------

